# Lowrance XOG



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone used this GPS unit on the boat? Whats the good, bad, and ugly of the unit?


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

MDL,
Yep, using it all the time. Got a east chip for $65 at another forum, 05 or 06 version.
Battery only lasts 2-3 hrs but use the plug in adaptor and it goes on and on. Comes with bracketing for the dashboard. Paid $149 @ Cab*&^%%'s.


----------

